# Is this safe?



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught my thirsty cat in the act, drinking out of my shrimp cube, despite having 2 water dishes in the room!

What the hell?

My question is, is this safe for shrimp and is it safe for the cat (lots of copepods and such in the tank)?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

AaaWww so cute! My cats like to dip their paws in so I had to get glass tops...(and cardboard so they dont jump on the glass tops lol) I dont know but I was always worried that the water conditioner might be toxic to cats or something but I guess if shrimp/fish live in it its probably ok... 
Your cat might lap up a curious shrimp though lol 
Gorgeous tank and kitty


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

LMFAOO~~

great shot Angieeeeee I'm laughing in real life hahaha.

I like the "despite having two drinking dishes park". Maybe get a separate starfire "drinking cube" for your cat? xD

on a serious note, is that Hydrocotyle sp. (I'm guessing from Byron) you tied to driftwood? interesting idea..

...and to answer your question, try not to let this happen.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lol

Yes, I had a laugh too before i pulled out the camera. 
What you might find even funnier is she drinks out of MY WATER MUGs and glasses when I am not looking. Its ridiculous, I have to get a new washed one every day because I dont trust the cups on my desk anymore!

And actually, its anubias... the small... versions I dont know the exact names.

The hydrocotyle verticulata (SP?) is actually in the next tank with the metal halide lights. Sigh... I have a glass top on there but my cat jumps on top of the glass instead... =(

I was basically worried about bacteria getting into the tank with the cat saliva, and then all those little critters getting into my cat (parasites?).

Blah, where can I get a piece of glass cut? lol Or I can just use that awkward piece of glass from the Ebi package. haha

Here, you can see her tongue hit the water in this shot...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Is she a seal/lilac point ? So cute! One of My cats only likes running tap water so the filter pouring back into the tank is very appealing to him lol 
Id think copepods arent good for cats tho


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm really not sure what point she is,my parents didnt bother asking, they just fell in love with the cat at the pet store. I've always guessed lilac or blue point.... although its faded alot over the years (look at her feet)

cant blame her though, she's 15 this year!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> lol
> Blah, where can I get a piece of glass cut? lol Or I can just use that awkward piece of glass from the Ebi package. haha


What's the dimension of the tank? You can try getting those photo frames with glass/plastic covers from a dollar store.


----------

